# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  Προβλημα με συνδεσμολογια Αυτοματου κλιμακοστασιου

## pas2007

Καλησπέρα φιλοι
Δεν μπορω να συνδεσω εναν καινουριο αυτοματο κλιμακοστασιου που αγορασα.
Εψαξα σε ολο το forum σας αλλα δεν καταφερα να βρω ακρη ουτε και τα σχηματικα με βοηθησαν απο ενα
αλλο παρομοιο θεμα. � ����ο εχω παρει λιγο προσωπικα γιατι οι αλλοι το καταφεραν ενω εγω οχι

Στην σκαλα υπαρχουν 3 καλωδια για τον αυτοματο τα χρώματα είναι :  Κιτρινο=Φαση (το τσεκαρω με δοκιμαστικο κατσαβιδι και εχει συνεχεια  τασηΘα φανρ)
																											 Κοκκινο
																											 Γκριζο

Θα σας φανει κουλο που ενα κιτρινο καλωδιο γειωσης εχει ρευμα αλλα  δυστυχως ετσι ειναι εμενα αυτο μου εκανε φοβρη εντυπωση και δεν  δικαιολογειται που ειναι παλια η εγκατασταση (30+ ετων) αλλα πρεπει να  φταει ο αρχικος ηλεκτρολογος που δεν βγαζω ακρη

Ολοι οι αυτοματοι που ειδα ηταν ιδιοι και πηρα εναν Schneider Electric 4 επαφων και τον ρυθμισα στην θεση των 3 καλωδιων
Οι επαφες που εχει ειναι L 3
									    N 4
εκτος των αλλων δεν εχω πολυμετρο το παλιο χαλασε και περιμενω καινουριο και ολα εχουν παει στραβα

Ελπιζω να με βοηθησετε γιατι εχει πεσει σκοταδι.

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

Καλησπέρα 

Μπορείς με κάποιον τρόπο να ανεβάσεις το σχηματικό του κατασκευαστή του αυτόματου;

----------


## pas2007

γεια χαρα
αυτο ειναι το σχηματικο
ελπιζω να μην ειναι πολυ χαλια η ποιοτητα
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35854

----------


## picdev

δεν είναι όλοι ίδιοι, εμένα ήταν διαφορετικός αυτοματισμος, ήθραν και 2 ηλεκτρολόγοι που δεν σκάμπαζαν και τελικά τη λύση τη βρήκα απο forum, 
προσπάθησε να δεις τη συνδεσμολογία των διακοπτών και τι συνδέεις στον αυτόματο

----------


## sakhs75

Δεν ειναι ολοι ιδιοι κοιτα εδω .http://www.manolas.gr/images/connect.../cc_sat123.pdf

----------


## xrhstosmp

τα χρωματα που αναφερεις ειναι μια παλια μεθοδος που εφαρμοζαν οι παλιοι ηλεκτρολογοι (η οικοδομη υποδετω ειναι τις δεκαετιας 60 η το πολυ 70.
κιτρινο ειναι η επιστροφη ουδετερου απο τα μπουτον ,γκρι ο ουδετερος κοκκινο η επιστροφη των φωτων.φαση στο κλιμακοστασιο μαλλον δεν υπαρχει.
ΥΓ φιλικη συμβουλη.πετα το δοκιμαστικο κατσαβιδι θα σκοτωθεις.

----------


## lcharal

> γεια χαρα
> αυτο ειναι το σχηματικο
> ελπιζω να μην ειναι πολυ χαλια η ποιοτητα
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35854







> τα χρωματα που αναφερεις ειναι μια παλια μεθοδος που εφαρμοζαν οι παλιοι ηλεκτρολογοι (η οικοδομη υποδετω ειναι τις δεκαετιας 60 η το πολυ 70.
> κιτρινο ειναι η επιστροφη ουδετερου απο τα μπουτον ,γκρι ο ουδετερος κοκκινο η επιστροφη των φωτων.φαση στο κλιμακοστασιο μαλλον δεν υπαρχει.
> ΥΓ φιλικη συμβουλη.πετα το δοκιμαστικο κατσαβιδι θα σκοτωθεις.



Αν ισχύουν αυτά που λέει ο Χρήστος, _δεν το γνωρίζω το συγκεκριμμένο θέμα με τις παλιές καλωδιώσεις,_  τότε, θα πρέπει στην επαφή *L* να συνδέσεις μια φάση πάνω στον αυτόματο, στο *Ν* θα συνδέσεις το * γκρι καλώδιο,* στο *3 το κίτρινο καλώδιο,* και στο *4 το κόκκινο καλώδιο. * Όπως δίχνει δηλαδή το αριστερό διάγραμμα στη φωτογραφία που ανέβασες.

Για να το κάνεις όμως αυτό θα πρέπει να σιγουρευτείς και να βρεις ποιος είναι ο ουδέτερος, ποια η φάση, και ποιες οι επιστροφές από τις λάμπες και τα μπουτόν. Θα χρειαστείς πολύμετρο, και υπομονή. 
*
Προσοχή στα ρεύματα, ΣΚΟΤΩΝΟΥΝ!*

----------


## JOUN

> τα χρωματα που αναφερεις ειναι μια παλια μεθοδος που εφαρμοζαν οι παλιοι ηλεκτρολογοι (η οικοδομη υποδετω ειναι τις δεκαετιας 60 η το πολυ 70.
> κιτρινο ειναι η επιστροφη ουδετερου απο τα μπουτον ,γκρι ο ουδετερος κοκκινο η επιστροφη των φωτων.φαση στο κλιμακοστασιο μαλλον δεν υπαρχει.
> ΥΓ φιλικη συμβουλη.πετα το δοκιμαστικο κατσαβιδι θα σκοτωθεις.



Σωστος 100% σε ολα ο Χρηστος..Ιδιως για το δοκιμαστικο.

----------


## panos318

Η δική μου γνώμη είναι να ανιξης ένα μπουτον και να δεις πια καλώδια συνδέονται και ύστερα θα είναι όλα πιο εύκολα

----------


## alexandros75

Καλησπέρα, να ρωτήσω κάτι ως άσχετος.
Στα μουτον κλιμακοστασίου απ΄οτι έχω δει διακόπτεται ο ουδέτερος με τον διακόπτη μπουτόν.
οπότε πρέπει να συνδεθεί εκει που δέιχνει φάση κ επιστροφή, σωστά?
ομως ο διακόπτης μπουτόν έχει μια ακόμα Τρίτη επαφή , ουδέτερο.
Σε ποια περίπτωση χρησιμοποιόυνται και οι 3 επαφες?

----------


## xrhstosmp

Σε καμοια περιπτωση δε χρησιμοποιηται η τριτη επαφη (NC) για φωτισμο κλιμακοστασιου.
υπαρχει γιατι ετσι απλα βολευει ορισμενους κατασκευαστες διακοπτων π.χ legrand valena το μπουτον κλιμακοστασιου ειναι ενας αλερετουρ με ελατηριο επαναφορας.

----------

FILMAN (18-10-16)

----------


## thespyros

https://john52167.files.wordpress.co...pg?w=563&h=502

----------


## stathis200

Αντιμετωπίζω το ίδιο πρόβλημα με αλλαγή ενός παλιού χρονικού κλιμακοστασίου με καινούργιο.
Το παλιό είχε 3 καλώδια.
Φάση, ουδετερο και το τρίτο καλώδιο που είναι επιστροφή της φάσης απο τις λάμπες και ταυτόχρονα είναι και επιστροφή απο τα μπουτόν (η φάση). το σχεδιο παρακάτω
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67089

 Αυτο που προσπαθώ να τοποθετήσω είναι το ίδιο που είχε και ο φίλος παραπάνω της schneider (15363)

IMG_7571.JPG
Το βάζω στην επιλογή για 4 καλώδια , γιατί εκεί παίζει με την φάση στο μπουτόν , αλλά χωρίς αποτέλεσμα.
Δοκίμασα να ενώσω και τις επαφές 3,4  , αλλά έμενε συνέχεια ανοιχτό.
Οποιαδήποτε ιδέα ή βοήθεια , θα μου είναι πολύ χρήσιμη.

----------


## FILMAN

Στάθη. Πάνω στον αυτόματο κλιμακοστασίου που έχεις στη φωτο φαίνονται ξεκάθαρα οι δυο δυνατές συνδεσμολογίες στις οποίες μπορεί αυτός να χρησιμοποιηθεί. Εσύ λες ότι έχεις μια κοινή επιστροφή από μπουτόν και λάμπες, αν ισχύει όντως αυτό τότε πρέπει ακόμα και τώρα - χωρίς να υπάρχει αυτόματος - όση ώρα κρατάς πατημένο ένα μπουτόν του κλιμακοστασίου να ανάβουν τα φώτα, συμβαίνει αυτό; Αν ναι, και αν η επιστροφή από τα μπουτόν και τις λάμπες είναι κοινή σε όλο το κλιμακοστάσιο και όχι απλά δυο ξεχωριστά καλώδια που είναι γεφυρωμένα εκεί που είναι ο αυτόματος ώστε να μπορείς εύκολα να τις διαχωρίσεις, τότε ο αυτόματος που πήρες απλά ΔΕΝ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ και μάλλον δύσκολα θα βρεις κάποιον που να είναι για τη συνδεσμολογία που έχεις (έχω δει μόνο μια φορά έναν παλιό ράγας της SIEMENS).

----------


## lepouras

όντος η siemens έβγαζε κάποτε ένα τέτοιο αυτόματο που τον είχε ο Κωνσταντακάτος (που έκλεισε). μου έχει τύχη 2-3 φορές να συναντήσω τέτοια εγκατάσταση. δύσκολο να βρεις και αν έχει ξεμείνει σε κάνα στοκ.

----------


## FILMAN

https://www.buildingtechnologies.sie...2010_EN_09.pdf
Δες κάτω κάτω στην αριστερή στήλη στη σελίδα 9/19

----------


## stathis200

Ετσι ακριβώς είναι .. για όσο πατάς το μπουτόν ανάβουν οι λάμπες. 
Παλιά εγκατάσταση.
To κατάλαβα ότι δεν μου κάνει ο συγκεκριμένος ..... και πέταξα  το κουτί   :Sad: .
Τώρα θα πρέπει να σκεφτώ καμία πατέντα με ρελέ και χρονοκυκλώματα....

----------


## FILMAN

Δες το προηγούμενο μήνυμά μου, φαίνεται ότι η SIEMENS εξακολουθεί να βγάζει έναν που σου κάνει, τον 7LF6110, οπότε αν τον βρεις έλυσες το πρόβλημά σου. Ο Καυκάς π.χ. λέει ότι τον διαθέτει κατόπιν παραγγελίας. Πάντως γίνεται και αυτό που λες. Με μια πρόχειρη σκέψη, με τον αυτόματο που ήδη πήρες και με ένα χρονικό on delay πάλι μπορείς να κάνεις δουλειά.

----------


## stathis200

Απ' ότι φαίνεται απο το σχέδιο πρέπει να κάνει ...
Σε πρώτη φάση θα ψάξω να το βρώ τον 7LF6110.
Αν δεν παίζει θα σε ξαναζαλίσω για την ιδέα με το  χρονικό delay που αναφέρεις.
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Φίλλιππε.

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν θα με ζαλίσεις καθόλου. Ευκαιρίες ψάχνω να ξεσκουριάζω.

----------


## gep58

αν ισχύει χωρίς αυτόματο συνδεδεμένο να ανάβουν οι λάμπες πατώντας κάποιο από τα μπουτόν του κλιμακοστασίου τότε ο SAT2 του Μουράτη (Century Control) είναι αυτός που εξυπηρετεί την περίπτωσή σου
http://www.centurycontrol.gr/sat_type.html

----------

FILMAN (19-10-16)

----------


## stathis200

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ και εσένα Γιώργο για την εναλλακτική λύση.
Τελικά έβαλα ένα επιπλέον ρελεδακι 220v που είχα,  σε αυτό που έχω πάρει της Schneider και δούλεψε.

----------


## FILMAN

Δηλαδή πώς;

----------


## Fixxxer

> Δηλαδή πώς;




Μαλλον περασε την αυτοσυγκρατηση οταν πατιεται το μπουτον απ το ρελε...
Με ρελε καστανιας (delay off) δεν γινοταν εξ αρχης?

----------


## FILMAN

> Μαλλον περασε την αυτοσυγκρατηση οταν πατιεται το μπουτον απ το ρελε...



Αν έχει κάνει αυτό τότε τα φώτα δεν θα σβήσουν ποτέ




> Με ρελε καστανιας (delay off) δεν γινοταν εξ αρχης?



Άλλο το ρελέ καστάνιας και άλλο το delay off

Με ρελέ καστάνιας όχι διότι μόλις πατήσεις ένα μπουτόν θα οπλίσει η καστάνια και θα μείνει εκεί με το πηνίο της να τροφοδοτείται επ' αόριστον χωρίς να μπορεί να ξεφύγει από αυτή την κατάσταση παρά μόνο αν την κατεβάσεις με το χέρι

Με off delay πάλι όχι, διότι για να αρχίσει να μετράει ο χρόνος θα έπρεπε να έχουν σβήσει οι λάμπες... Άρα ο χρόνος δεν θα αρχίσει ποτέ να μετράει ούτε και οι λάμπες θα σβήσουν ποτέ

----------


## Fixxxer

Νομίζω πως με ρελέ καστάνιας γινόταν αλλά δεν θα επιμείνω...

Ας μας λύσει την απορία ο φίλος με το ρελέ

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου

----------


## stathis200

Το ξεζουμησα για να βγεί, αλλά ήταν απλό τελικά.
Δεν ήθελα να πάει χαμένο και είχα και ένα ρελεδακι 220v.

IMG_7576.jpgIMG_7575.JPG

----------


## FILMAN

Εννοείς με ρελέ καστάνιας σκέτο, ή με ρελέ καστάνιας σε συνδυασμό με τον αυτόματο κλιμακοστασίου που πήρε; Αν θες εξήγησέ μας πώς το σκέφτηκες.

----------


## FILMAN

> Το ξεζουμησα για να βγεί, αλλά ήταν απλό τελικά.
> Δεν ήθελα να πάει χαμένο και είχα και ένα ρελεδακι 220v.
> 
> IMG_7576.jpgIMG_7575.JPG



Σωστός! Αυτό ακριβώς το σχέδιο είχα σκεφτεί κι εγώ αλλά με χρονικό on delay στη θέση του απλού ρελέ που έβαλες εσύ γιατί δεν ήξερα αν ο αυτόματος θα προλάβαινε να σκανδαλιστεί έτσι όπως το έκανες εσύ ενώ με ένα χρονικό ρυθμισμένο στο 1sec περίπου ο αυτόματος θα νόμιζε ότι πάτησες το μπουτόν για 1sec...

----------


## stathis200

Παίζει τέλεια έτσι με το συγκεκριμένο αυτόματο της schneider. Προλαβαίνει να σκανδαλιστεί.
Φυσικά δεν ανανεώνετε η εντολή , όσο είναι ανοιχτό , αλλά ουτε με μόνο τον αυτόματο το έκανε.

----------


## FILMAN

> Φυσικά δεν ανανεώνετε η εντολή , όσο είναι ανοιχτό , αλλά ουτε με μόνο τον αυτόματο το έκανε.



Αυτό είναι αδύνατον να γίνει αφού οι αναμμένες λάμπες ισοδυναμούν με "εντολή"

----------


## Fixxxer

> Εννοείς με ρελέ καστάνιας σκέτο, ή με ρελέ καστάνιας σε συνδυασμό με τον αυτόματο κλιμακοστασίου που πήρε; Αν θες εξήγησέ μας πώς το σκέφτηκες.



Σε συνδυασμο Φιλιππε με τον αυτοματο κλιμακοστασιου...
Ετσι οπως το εχω στο μυαλο μου (μπορει να ειναι και τελειως λαθος) εκει που εχει το ρελεδακι θα μπορουσε να βαλει ρελε καστανιας με μεταγωγικες επαφες 1 ΝΟ και 1 ΝC ωστε να ξαναοπλιζει σε περιπτωση πατηματος, δεν ξερω ομως αν ο αυτοματος κλιμακοστασιου ξαναδινει παλμο για να αλλαξει κατασταση το ρελε καστανιας...

----------


## FILMAN

Αυτό που λες δεν γίνεται αφού όσο ανάβουν οι λάμπες το πηνίο της καστάνιας θα είναι συνεχώς υπό τάση και οποιοδήποτε πάτημα σε μπουτόν δεν θα έχει κανένα αποτέλεσμα αφού τα μπουτόν είναι ουσιαστικά βραχυκυκλωμένα μέσω της επαφής του αυτομάτου η οποία είναι ενεργοποιημένη για να ανάβουν οι λάμπες...

----------


## marinatos

χεραιτώ και εγω με τη σειρα μου καλώς σας βρίσκω. Είμαι ερασιτέχνης  ηλεκτρολόγος ,οχι της σχόλης αλλα 30 χρόνια εμπειρία. τέτοιο εμπόδιο σε  κανεναν να μην τύχη. Δηλαδη σε αυτόματο κλιμακοστασίου ανάψαν τα φώτα  και δεν ξανασβήσαν είπα και εγω αλλάζω εναν αυτόματο και αντε γειά , ελα  όμως που κλείνω σήμερα 4 ημέρα. Η κατάσταση εχει ως εξείς, για όση  διάρκεια κρατώ το μπουτόν εχω φως- τα κάλώδια είναι τρεία (μαύρο)ΦΑΣΗ  (μπλε)ΟΥΔΕΤΕΡΟΣ και πράσινοκίτρινο φέρει ΤΑΣΗ συνεχώς αλλα όταν πατώ  μπουτον και κράτω δεν εχει τάση!!!! επίσης όταν ενώνω το πρασινοκίτρινο  με το μπλέ ανάβουν η λάμπες. Ο παλίος αυτόματος ειναι elaut made italy,  εχω δοκιμάση εναν κινέζικο με δυνατότητα τρειων και τεσσαρών καλωδίων  ΤΙΠΟΤΑ, διαβάζοντας στο forum ανακάλυψα τον sat2 35euro αλλα με εσκασε(το μυαλό)  τον σύνδεσα με το πρασινοκιτρινο στο 2 αναψε το φωτάκι πάνω στον  αυτόματο αλλα όταν πατώ μπουτόν καταρέουν ολα πέφτει ασφάλεια. Αντε βρε  θα τα καταφέρουμε να μην αρχίσω να κόβω και να ράβω απο την αρχή θα κάνω  εδω Χριστουγεννα καλά τη παρέλαση θα την δω σίγουρα απο εδω..

----------


## marinatos

κάποιος να ασχοληθεί με την περίπτωση μου παρακαλώ!!! ακόμη με ζορίζει..

----------


## vasilllis

Πιθανων να υπαρχει βραχυκύκλωμα σε καποιο σημειο,ντουι,καλωδιο,λαμπα.ανεβασε κανενα σχεδιο γιατι το πρασινο και το κιτρινο δεν λεει κατι και δοκιμασε τον στον παγκο να δεις οτι δουλεύει.

----------


## antonisfa

Το μαύρο που λες και έχει φάση λογικά είναι η φάση που φεύγει από τον αυτόματο και πάει στα μπουτόν.
Το μπλε είναι ο ουδέτερος που πηγαίνει (λογικά) κοινός σε μπουτόν και φώτα.
Το πρασινοκίτρινο θα πρέπει να είναι η επιστροφή από τα φώτα στον αυτόματο.
Έλεγξες αν ισχύουν αυτά πρώτα? Το ότι ενώνοντας το πρασινοκίτρινο με τον ουδέτερο  ανάβουν οι λάμπες δεν είναι λογικό.
Έλεγξες στα μπουτόν σε κάθε όροφο αν έχεις κάποιο απ τα μουτόν κολλημένο?

----------


## lepouras

παιδιά πρέπει να είναι ένα παλιό σύστημα που η επιστροφή των μπουτον είναι και η επιστροφή για τις λάμπες. το σύστημα πήγαινε φάση στα μπουτον. επιστροφή (μπουτον και λάμπες) και ουδέτερος για λάμπες. όταν πατάς το μπουτον ανάβουν οι λάμπες γιατί κάνει επιστροφή μεσώ των μπουτον και ταυτόχρονα όπλιζε και κράταγε ο αυτόματος την φάση ενεργή μέχρι το τέλος του χρόνου. αυτοί οι αυτόματοι ήταν μια φορά και ένα καιρό πατέντα της μιζενς αν θυμάμαι καλά. οι κλασικοί αυτόματοι δεν προβλέπουν αυτή την συνδεσμολογία αν και κάποιος κάπου μέσα στο θέμα είχε αναφέρει κάποια συσκευή που μπορούσε αν το κάνει.


το βρήκα. το είπε ο Γιώργος στο #21

http://www.centurycontrol.gr/sat_type.html

ο  SAT2

----------

mikemtb (29-10-17)

----------


## marinatos

Συνοψη ,λοιπον οι λαμπτηρες εχουν απευθειας ΦΑΣΗ τα μπουτον εχουν ΟΥΔΕΤΕΡΟ και κοινη ΕΠΙΣΤΡΟΦΗ με τους λαμπτηρες το πρσινοκιτρινο που αποτελει και το τριτο καλωδιο προς τον αυτοματο. Τελικα υπαρχει αυτοματος που να υποστηριζει αυτη τη συνδεσμολογια η πρεπει να αλαξω ολες τις συνδεσεις? Στο παγκο δουλευει αλλα τη ΦΑΣΗ την δεινω στα μπουτον και οχι απευθειας στις λαμπες

----------


## antonisfa

Στο πρόχειρο που το βλεπω λειτουργει, δεν εχω πολύ χρόνο..
Χρησιμοποίησε ένα χρονικό delay off και βάλε τα καλώδιά σου επάνω όπως μας τα είπες.

Η φάση (μαύρο στα φώτα) 
Η επιστροφή απ τα φωτα στο πηνίο του
Ο ουδέτερος είναι απευθείας στα μπουτόν. Η κοινή επιστροφή από μπουτόν και φώτα στο άλλο άκρο του πηνίου (ουδέτερος στο πηνίο).
Δώσε τον απευθείας ουδέτερο που πάει στα μπουτόν στην επαφή του χρονικού.
Πάρε την έξοδο της επαφής και δώσε την στον ουδέτερο του πηνίου του χρονικού.

----------


## marinatos

Η επιστροφή που έχω ειναι μια κοινή!!!δηλ. με το χρονικό delay off δεν χρειάζομαι τον αυτόματο καθόλου? σημειώνω πως τα καλώδια που έχω είναι ΦΑΣΗ μαυρο ΟΥΔΈΤΕΡΟΣ μπλέ και η ΕΠΙΣΤΡΟΦΗ πρασινοκιτρινο είναι κοινή για λάμπες και μπουτόν. οι λάμπες εχουν μόνιμ,α <ΦΑΣΗ>.ΤΙ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΌ ΝΑ ΠΆΡΩ??

----------


## lepouras

δεν ξέρω τη σύνδεση έχουν κάνει αλλά το να έχουν οι λάμπες μόνιμα φάση είναι λάθος. ή αλλάζεις συνδεσμολογία ή δεν ξέρω τη άλλο θα κάνεις. το μόνο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ και αν σου δουλέψει είναι να πάρεις τον SAT2 και να συνδέσεις και στον αυτόματο ανάποδα τα καλώδια (δηλαδή στην θέση της φάσης τον ουδέτερο και στη θέση του ουδέτερου την φάση).





> Στο παγκο δουλευει αλλα τη ΦΑΣΗ την  δεινω στα μπουτον και οχι απευθειας στις λαμπες



αφού σου δουλεύει στον πάγκο αλλά ανάποδα  τότε σύνδεσε και εσύ ανάποδα τον αυτόματο όπως είπα.

----------


## marinatos

Τέλος σε κάτι που θα μπορούσε να διαρκέσει απο 1λεπτό εώς 5ημέρες. Να σε φιλήσω το χέρι lepoura sat2 ανάποδα ΦΑΣΗ με ΟΥΔΕΤΕΡΟ και ολα καλά. Ο αλλος αυτόματος μπλε χρώματος made china δεν δουλευει ,δεν οπλίζει απλα..με τον sat2 μόνο Ευχαριστώ σε όλους!!!

----------

mikemtb (29-10-17)

----------


## stam1982

Αφου ειναι μπλε πεταξε τον στη θαλασσα. :Lol:

----------


## Wattman

Καλησπέρα. Είμαι καινούργιος στην παρέα. Θέλω να ρωτήσω το εξης: μπορώ να αντικαταστησω μπουτον κλιμακοστασιου με ανιχνευτη κίνησης χωνευτο (κυτιου); Μπορεί να γίνει η σύνδεση στα 2 καλώδια του μπουτον ; (όταν είναι σβηστές οι λάμπες μετράω στο μπουτον 230V και όταν ανάβουν δεν υπάρχει τάση)

----------


## jenny

> Καλησπέρα. Είμαι καινούργιος στην παρέα. Θέλω να ρωτήσω το εξης: μπορώ να αντικαταστησω μπουτον κλιμακοστασιου με ανιχνευτη κίνησης χωνευτο (κυτιου); Μπορεί να γίνει η σύνδεση στα 2 καλώδια του μπουτον ; (όταν είναι σβηστές οι λάμπες μετράω στο μπουτον 230V και όταν ανάβουν δεν υπάρχει τάση)



Nα επιχειρήσω να απαντήσω αν και υπάρχουν πιο έμπειροι από εμένα , νομίζω πως θα δουλέψει αντί για μπουτόν να μπεί η επαφή από έναν ανιχνευτή κίνησης , ίσως να συνεργαστεί καλύτερα με μια επαφή Ν.Ο. από ένα ρελέ ρευματώθησης έτσι ώστε τη στιγμή που απενεργοποιείται η επαφή από τον ανιχνευτή να μένει ανοιχτή αυτή και τα υπόλοιπα μπουτόν.
 Το μόνο θέμα είναι η επαναφορά του μπουτόν δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει είναι βέβαια σαν να κρατάς ένα μπουτόν κρατημένο οn :Huh:

----------


## Wattman

Ξ Ξ±Ξ½ΞΉΟΞ½Ξ΅ΟΟΞ�Ο Ξ*ΟΞ΅ΞΉ ΟΟΞ΅ΞΉΟ Ξ΅ΟΞ±ΟΞ*Ο. 1 ΟΞ¬ΟΞ· 2 ΞΏΟΞ΄Ξ*ΟΞ΅ΟΞΏΟ ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ 3 Ξ΅ΟΞΉΟΟΟΞΏΟΞ� ΟΟΞΏΟ ΟΞ·Ξ½ ΞΊΞ±ΟΞ±Ξ½Ξ¬Ξ»ΟΟΞ· ΟΟΞ±Ξ½ Ξ±Ξ½ΞΉΟΞ½Ξ΅ΟΟΞ΅ΞΉ ΞΊΞ―Ξ½Ξ·ΟΞ·. Ξ€Ξ± Ξ΄ΟΞΏ ΞΊΞ±Ξ»ΟΞ΄ΞΉΞ± ΟΞΏΟ Ξ΅Ξ―Ξ½Ξ±ΞΉ ΞΌΞ*ΟΞ±  ΟΟΞΏ ΞΊΟΟΞ―ΞΏ ΟΞΏΟ ΟΞ± ΟΟΞ½Ξ΄Ξ*Ο; Ξ£ΟΞΏ 1 ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ 2 (Ξ¬ΟΞ± Ξ§ΟΞ΅ΞΉΞ¬ΞΆΞΏΞΌΞ±ΞΉ Ξ*Ξ½Ξ± ΞΊΞ±Ξ»ΟΞ΄ΞΉΞΏ Ξ³ΞΉΞ± Ξ΅ΟΞΉΟΟΟΞΏΟΞ� ΟΟΞΏΟ ΟΞΉΟ Ξ»Ξ±ΞΌΟΞ*Ο) Ξ� ΟΟΞΏ 2 ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ 3 (Ξ¬ΟΞ± ΟΟΞ΅ΞΉΞ¬ΞΆΞΏΞΌΞ±ΞΉ Ξ*Ξ½Ξ± ΞΊΞ±Ξ»ΟΞ΄ΞΉΞΏ Ξ³ΞΉΞ± ΟΞ¬ΟΞ·); Ξ₯ΟΟΟΞΉΞ½ Ξ΄Ξ΅Ξ½ ΞΌΟΞΏΟΟ Ξ½Ξ± ΟΞ―ΞΎΟ Ξ¬Ξ»Ξ»ΞΏ Ξ±Ξ³ΟΞ³Ο Ξ³ΞΉΞ±ΟΞ― ΟΞΏ ΞΊΞ±Ξ»ΟΞ΄ΞΉΞΏ ΟΞΏΟ ΟΟΞ¬ΟΟΞ΅ΞΉ Ξ΅Ξ―Ξ½Ξ±ΞΉ Ξ*Ξ½Ξ± ΟΞ»Ξ±ΞΊΞ* 2 * 1,5 ΟΞ΅ ΞΌΟΞ΅ΟΟΞ½.  Ξ₯ΟΞ¬ΟΟΞ΅ΞΉ Ξ»ΟΟΞ· Ξ½Ξ± Ξ΄ΞΏΟΞ»Ξ*ΟΞ΅ΞΉ ΞΏ Ξ±Ξ½ΞΉΟΞ½Ξ΅ΟΟΞ�Ο;

----------


## thomasgree

> Ξ Ξ±Ξ½ΞΉΟΞ½Ξ΅ΟΟΞοΏ½Ο Ξ*ΟΞ΅ΞΉ ΟΟΞ΅ΞΉΟ Ξ΅ΟΞ±ΟΞ*Ο. 1 ΟΞ¬ΟΞ· 2 ΞΏΟΞ΄Ξ*ΟΞ΅ΟΞΏΟ ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ 3 Ξ΅ΟΞΉΟΟΟΞΏΟΞοΏ½ ΟΟΞΏΟ ΟΞ·Ξ½ ΞΊΞ±ΟΞ±Ξ½Ξ¬Ξ»ΟΟΞ· ΟΟΞ±Ξ½ Ξ±Ξ½ΞΉΟΞ½Ξ΅ΟΟΞ΅ΞΉ ΞΊΞ―Ξ½Ξ·ΟΞ·. Ξ€Ξ± Ξ΄ΟΞΏ ΞΊΞ±Ξ»ΟΞ΄ΞΉΞ± ΟΞΏΟ Ξ΅Ξ―Ξ½Ξ±ΞΉ ΞΌΞ*ΟΞ±  ΟΟΞΏ ΞΊΟΟΞ―ΞΏ ΟΞΏΟ ΟΞ± ΟΟΞ½Ξ΄Ξ*Ο; Ξ£ΟΞΏ 1 ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ 2 (Ξ¬ΟΞ± Ξ§ΟΞ΅ΞΉΞ¬ΞΆΞΏΞΌΞ±ΞΉ Ξ*Ξ½Ξ± ΞΊΞ±Ξ»ΟΞ΄ΞΉΞΏ Ξ³ΞΉΞ± Ξ΅ΟΞΉΟΟΟΞΏΟΞοΏ½ ΟΟΞΏΟ ΟΞΉΟ Ξ»Ξ±ΞΌΟΞ*Ο) ΞοΏ½ ΟΟΞΏ 2 ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ 3 (Ξ¬ΟΞ± ΟΟΞ΅ΞΉΞ¬ΞΆΞΏΞΌΞ±ΞΉ Ξ*Ξ½Ξ± ΞΊΞ±Ξ»ΟΞ΄ΞΉΞΏ Ξ³ΞΉΞ± ΟΞ¬ΟΞ·); Ξ₯ΟΟΟΞΉΞ½ Ξ΄Ξ΅Ξ½ ΞΌΟΞΏΟΟ Ξ½Ξ± ΟΞ―ΞΎΟ Ξ¬Ξ»Ξ»ΞΏ Ξ±Ξ³ΟΞ³Ο Ξ³ΞΉΞ±ΟΞ― ΟΞΏ ΞΊΞ±Ξ»ΟΞ΄ΞΉΞΏ ΟΞΏΟ ΟΟΞ¬ΟΟΞ΅ΞΉ Ξ΅Ξ―Ξ½Ξ±ΞΉ Ξ*Ξ½Ξ± ΟΞ»Ξ±ΞΊΞ* 2 * 1,5 ΟΞ΅ ΞΌΟΞ΅ΟΟΞ½.  Ξ₯ΟΞ¬ΟΟΞ΅ΞΉ Ξ»ΟΟΞ· Ξ½Ξ± Ξ΄ΞΏΟΞ»Ξ*ΟΞ΅ΞΉ ΞΏ Ξ±Ξ½ΞΉΟΞ½Ξ΅ΟΟΞοΏ½Ο;



Δεν φαίνεται να μεταφράζουμε το κείμενο διόρθωσέ το να καταλάβουμε τι θέλεις να μας πεις!!

----------


## vkottikas

Καλησπέρα,

Θέλω και εγώ να αλλάξω τον αυτόματο κλιμακοστασίου, μιας και ο παλιός είναι κολλημένος και αφήνει μόνιμα ανοιχτές τις λάμπες.
Αυτός είναι ο παλιός:

Helios_2.jpg
Μεσαίο καλώδιο   ->   Φάση
Δεξί καλώδιο (Κίτρινο)   ->   Εντολή από button (δίνει ουδέτερο)
Αριστερό καλώδιο   ->   προς λάμπες (δίνει την φάση από το μεσαίο καλώδιο)


Κάνοντας μια αναζήτηση, είδα ότι πλέον οι αυτοματισμοί, θέλουν και ουδέτερο (άρα 4 καλώδια)
Έχω στην διάθεσή μου αυτόν το αυτοματισμό:

AEG_1.jpg AEG_2.jpg

Λογικά θα κάνω την δεξιά συνδεσμολογία (γυρνώντας τη βίδα από το 4 στο 3).
Κάτω δεξιά στο L   ->   Φάση
Πάνω δεξιά           ->   Προς λάμπες
Πάνω αριστερά     ->   Εντολή από button

Το κατάλαβα σωστά ???

Ο παλιός αυτοματισμός έχει ένα "βαρελάκι" με ένα υγρό μέσα, είναι υδράργυρος ?? Για να δω με πιο τρόπο θα πρέπει να ανακυκλωθεί.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## lepouras

ναι σωστά το σκέφτηκες. το γυρνάς στο 3 και όπως είπες την σύνδεση. 

ναι το βαρελάκι ειναι υδράργυρος.

----------

